# FAO Swift



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Please can you confirm that you received my PM sent at 7.43 am yesterday

Many thanks 
Ian


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Ian, they are all at the NEC so might not pick up your PM until they are back.
An easy way to check is to see if it has gone from your outbox and is in your sent box, if it is they ahve picked it up, if not they haven't.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Ian,

I can confirm that we have received your PM, however, I apologise that it has not been answered.

I will come back to you in the morning with a response.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Ash,
Thanks for that, It must be a busy time for you with the show in full swing. 
All the best
Ian


----------

